# Apple TV



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

Can you switch apple TV from one tv to another. Do you have to re register or resign in
for all your settings.


----------



## mererobbins (Dec 31, 2015)

We just got one at Christmas and we have unplugged it from the living room and moved it into the bedroom without having to do anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

